# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغيير رشته از رياضي به هنر

## Amir78

سلام من دوم رياضي هستم و ترم اول داره تموم ميشه.ميخوام به هنر تغيير رشته بدم.چطوري بايد اين كارو بكنم؟

----------


## sajjad84

واسه چی میخوای از ریاضی بری به هنر؟

----------


## Amir78

> واسه چی میخوای از ریاضی بری به هنر؟


به هنر علاقه پيدا كردم.

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
فکر کنم و تا جایی که من میدونم باید امسال رو کامل بخونی و بعد که نتیجتو گرفتی میتونی تغییر رشته بدی
ولی باز بپرس @Saeed735
بای :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):

----------

